
The success of Go heralds that of Rust - deweller
https://medium.com/@george3d6/the-success-of-go-heralds-that-of-rust-73cb2e4c0500
======
jonathanstrange
Choosing a language is a purely pragmatic issue. You grab the tool that's best
suited for a job at hand. I've just started using Go because it's easy to get
things done in it and has good tooling and already good libraries.

The time I was most productive with my hobby/shareware programming so far was
when I used Realbasic, the Visualbasic clone sold by Andrew Barry as
affordable shareware before it became the ultra-expensive mess that is now
called Xojo.

Language features are fairly irrelevant, sure Go has some weird oddities for a
language of the 21st Century, but it has everything I need to get things done.

As for Rust, I really tried to like it, but so far the only thing I see is an
overly complex, anal-retentive language focused on perceived safety but
without Ada's readability and long-term maintainability and, just like Ada,
without an optional GC but, unlike Ada, without other standard features like
integer subtypes and OO with inheritance. I have been downvoted for this just
yesterday, there are apparent many ardent language afficionados for Rust on
HN, so I need to stop here. I definitely _would_ choose Rust for high-
integrity software that doesn't need the guarantees of Spark, but I currently
don't write such software.

Go is a great language despite its quirks, verbose error handling and lack of
generics because it has a large developer base, compiles fast, compiles to
reasonably fast executables, and allows me to get things done relatively fast
in certain domains like CLI tools. Unfortunately, it still lacks a good, non-
license encumbered cross-platform GUI library, so it's not a full replacement
for REALBasic yet. I hope this changes soon, Go would be ideal for developing
mid-size desktop applications.

------
atombender
There are many factual errors in this article, and some ridiculous amount of
hyperbole. Several Rust developers have already addressed the shortcomings on
Reddit [1].

[1]
[https://reddit.com/r/rust/comments/9nsjmj/the_success_of_go_...](https://reddit.com/r/rust/comments/9nsjmj/the_success_of_go_heralds_that_of_rust/)

------
nilsocket
The most important feature of go is it's simplicity. Rusts isn't anywhere
near.

It's easy to jump into a new go project and start writing code. Most other
languages will fail at this.

People call it opiniated. but I think, it came from writing years of complex
code.

------
hellofunk
This article seems to be missing just how _hard_ it is to learn and use Rust
compared to Go. That's a big consideration in the popularity of a language.
The article seemed to miss the forest for the trees, as they say.

------
woah
How can I invest?

